# phantom royal python



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

how can you tell the diff between a phantom and a normal


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Phantom looks more like a poor Mojave than a Normal!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks


----------

